

Jet-powered Beetle - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/09/jet-powered-beetle.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
14 hours ago, 16 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=831185>

It's still on the front page.

